# Hungarian partridge numbers



## Colt

Hey guys, I've been away from ND for a few years. Just wondering now that we are well into the season, did anyone find huns? I know they took a beating in '93, and for the next 10 years, I saw very, very, few.


----------



## jhegg

I still see very few. I forgot how fast the get up and go. Ran into a covey last week and missed three times. My last two encounters over four years is Huns-0, shots (me)-6. Oh well...


----------



## widukntz

I found some in very south-central last week. Managed a single and a scotch double on another flock. Lots of fun!


----------



## Rick Acker

Haven't shot one in 5 years. Still very rare where I hunt!


----------



## Rick Davis

Plenty of huns @ XXXX. I limited out on Fri and got 2 on Sat :beer:


----------



## jgat

I hunt in WI where there is a daily bag of 3 huns. I have been pheasant/grouse hunting for 12 years and I have never seen one, nor do I know of anyone who has shot one in WI. I guess I wonder why there is even a season for them. I wish there were more around and would definitely support it if they decided to close the season for a few years to let the population grow. Maybe there are more huns in southern WI or something.


----------



## widukntz

I have never seen a hun in Wi. either. I think it is one of those species they list, just in case someone runs into a pocket of them from a stocking attempt from years ago. I have seen a couple quail though in Waushara Co. a couple of years ago while early deer hunting. You could say the same for jack rabbits. I have never talked to anyone who has seen one here, but they list them in the regs..............


----------



## CD

Lots of huns around, seen more this year then I have in the past 15.


----------



## mhprecht

Hunted all week last week - 28 Oct to 02 Nov - probably pushed 8-9 coveys of huns. Most I've seen in my 5 years of ND hunting.


----------



## Lindahl

Montana's full of them.

Dang little rockets sure taste good.


----------

